# unwell hamster



## toddy21 (Nov 18, 2008)

My dwarf hamster is nearly 2, and this evening i've noticed that he is walking very slowly, all hunched up and wobbly, my 1st thought was stroke as we had gerbils who went very similar after a stroke but Cappy isn't paralised at all, just a bit unsteady on his feet, i got him out for a cuddle and he kept falling over.Also 1 side of his facce seems more puffed out, and his eyes are wide open,dull and dry. He's drinking fine, i moved his bottle down so he could reach and he had a small drink, and he is still knawing on the fruit wood thing i've got in there, but he is not eating very will, more sucking on his food.
We've just got a cat, who hasn't got into the cage but has been for a look, could it be shock, or is it the more likley that he is on his way to great big cage in the sky. We have his brother too who seems fine, he came for a play and seemed normal.
Thanks for the help
KJ


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

take it to the vets!


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi there ..I would get him checked by a vet...it could be just age..its sad when they get older...I have one dwarf hamsrer names Cha Cha ..she is almost 2 but has lost some weight and is stiff with her legs abit...what you can try to offer as a good treat is tofu ..natural only..no spices in it.we give that to ours..and to make it easier to chew is squish it in your finger so its easier to chew..and also try mushing their seeds..also what i give to 2 of my dwarfs who have missing top teeth is baby food..carrots and chicken or peas..mix together and give them it..they love it..hope this has been of help!


----------



## toddy21 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks you for the help, my husband took cappy to the vets this morning, we could not get in any earlier, and unfotunatly he had to put Cappy to sleep. He said it was his age, and the shock of the cat. Luckily stiggy seems absolutly fine, but we have moved the cage upstairs out of the cats way, just to be on the safe side. Just have to hope Stiggy is not goning to get too sad and distressed by it all, but he has always been the braver, lazy hamster.
Thanks again


----------

